# GHA or Bryopsis?



## divealso (Jan 29, 2009)

Can someone help identify this and tell me if it is GHA or Bryopsis..


----------



## maxheadroom (Dec 23, 2008)

looks like GHA to me. I think Bryopsis has almost a leaf towards the end. Kinda looks like a feather on the end.


----------



## Jim in Michiana (Mar 1, 2009)

Bryopsis has a fern-like appearance to it........ Sorta like a central vein thing....... I can almost see it in your pics, but can't say for sure....... 

Either way......... GET RID OF IT !!!!!!!!


----------



## maryg (Feb 8, 2009)

Jim in Michiana said:


> Bryopsis has a fern-like appearance to it........ Sorta like a central vein thing....... I can almost see it in your pics, but can't say for sure.......
> 
> Either way......... GET RID OF IT !!!!!!!!



The only thing that gets rid of it is a Lettuce Nuddibranch.


----------



## maxheadroom (Dec 23, 2008)

I got rid of some bryopsis by raising my Magnesium


----------

